# BEWARE- Left4Dead!



## mariah1130 (Jul 16, 2009)

They are a clan that chps down yor trees i just saw their website!!!!!


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

They claim to have done 33 missions...

But they have no proof


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats the group oakbro was in... :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Blackest Night (Jul 17, 2009)

Tsk, tsk, tsk.
I've noticec topics like this are becoming more and more common on AC sites as of late.
'tis a shame, really.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blackest Night said:
			
		

> Tsk, tsk, tsk.
> I've noticec topics like this are becoming more and more common on AC sites as of late.
> 'tis a shame, really.


What other sites ar you on...?


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't see how they think upsetting peope is funny...


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

AndersonAmz said:
			
		

> I don't see how they think upsetting peope is funny...


Sometimes i think upsetting people is funny... <_<


----------



## Caleb (Jul 17, 2009)

Umm left 4 dead is a game......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVIdHPG0wYI


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, if they did do 33 missions, then they're total lowlifes.

Why else would you resort to upsetting people for entertainment 33 times?

EDIT: Yeah, it's a game, they couldn't think of an original name for their group -_-


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Umm left 4 dead is a game......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVIdHPG0wYI


Its allso a group look at what oakbro said


----------



## 4861 (Jul 17, 2009)

Andersonamz said:
			
		

> Well, if they did do 33 missions, then they're total lowlifes.
> 
> Why else would you resort to upsetting people for entertainment 33 times?


  ^   this


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

They have been doing missions lately a couple of my friends fell for one of the members... I already made a thread about one of them and he put their website up. Just report, report, report!!!


----------



## Kiley (Jul 17, 2009)

I odnt think you guys get this but i was a robo.samaris town and Oakbro was there and he said his other user name was mariah(this guy but i for get the numbers)so this guy is one of them (he even said)
but I think making groups to cut trees is just plain old stupid -_-


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL whut? I think we GET left4dead Oak chopped my trees and one of my other friend's trees too I was actually probably his first victim. I'm the one who made the thread warning about his trick he asked you to play hide n seek then he pretends to look for you and chops trees down.

Oh and on the website they claim to "hack" towns too.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

That's why I never play hide and seek on the first few visits.


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol I just hate how people come up with this stuff...


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, animal crossing used to be innocent  -_-'


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

just press reset on your wii then...


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

The problem is, some people don't press it.

SAVING DOES NOT GET RID OF LAG.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

AndersonAmz said:
			
		

> The problem is, some people don't press it.
> 
> SAVING DOES NOT GET RID OF LAG.


so people save after their trees are cut? >_>
wow


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

On accident, but then they say "can u save saving gets rid of lag"


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

Nintendo should make some kind of option where you can disable tree-chopping while others are at your town.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

AndersonAmz said:
			
		

> Nintendo should make some kind of option where you can disable tree-chopping while others are at your town.


then someone who is helping you cut down trees would be of no help.

oops, didnt read it carefully.


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup yup. But if nintendo refuses to make a grass patch for something that bugs their almost entire community I highly doubt they'll patch for scams lol.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

No, I mean some kind of button that you press so you can choose whether people can chop them or not.


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Read the post I just posted lol.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh. Just did now.

It'd still be a good idea, though.


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup I hope nintendo listens to people like you soon or everyone will explode ;D


----------



## fitzy (Jul 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> just press reset on your wii then...


Yes, the obvious thing to do.


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes but like I TRIED to explain, sometimes people CAN'T  because they already saved.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 17, 2009)

' What kind of lowlife site is it? It looks like its for internet tough guys


----------



## melly (Jul 17, 2009)

these ppl have have no lifes and are probably nerd-bullies
stay clear of them


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 17, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> these ppl have have no lifes and are probably nerd-bullies
> stay clear of them


dats like what I SAID LOL


----------



## melly (Jul 17, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry XD was to lazy to read all 4 pages of posts

just becareful who you wi-fi with


----------



## Liv (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG!!!one!!!!11111!!!!won!!

Waht shall we do??????????? THEY cut doWN YouR trEES their badddd boYSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2009)

Are these pepole zombies and will they kick my ass like the hunters in the bathroom?

I must know if I'm to save humanity!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Are these pepole zombies and will they kick my ass like the hunters in the bathroom?
> 
> I must know if I'm to save humanity!


There's pills in the bathtub, you're okay.

and seriously...animal crossing clans? -__-


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 17, 2009)

Ohh gawd.
Let's hide in our houses and form some kind of Anti-L4D Clan to combat against these oh so evil doers for cutting down our trees. Lord help us all if they run over our flowers!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Ohh gawd.
> Let's hide in our houses and form some of Anti-L4D Clan to combat against these oh so evil doers for cutting down our trees. Lord help us all if they run over our flowers!


And watch out!
They'll plant... PITFALLS!!!

*Runs off screaming*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOO!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that might help stop he hunters!

I think these bad guys are onto something.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs some PEELZ* >_>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FORGET THOSE PEELZ!

Grabbin' a pipe bomb!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Actually that might help stop the hunters!
> 
> I think these bad guys are onto something.


They're gonna plant pitfalls and steal all of our neighbors!
Nookingtons will be sold out of everything, and they'll make a constillation shaped like a *censored.8.1*!
My fragile mind can't take this pressure!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 17, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the scariest part is, it's not like you can kick them out of your town or anythi-

owait...


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 18, 2009)

why do people always ruin others towns? it makes no sense. i only let reliable people into my town.


----------



## Conor (Jul 18, 2009)

It makes me laugh people are actually worried about loosing some virtual trees.
Also the people who do stuff like this obviously have no life or nothing  better to do.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> It makes me laugh people are actually worried about loosing some virtual trees.


Well, wouldn't you be annoyed if it happened to you? Of course they're gonna be... Well... worried isn't exactly the word for it... But they're gonna be bummed at the fact that they have to regrow all of the trees.


----------



## Conor (Jul 18, 2009)

AndersonAmz said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well obviously I would be annoyed but its just a bunch of trees that don't even exist.
Btw I watched some of your Youtube videos about TownHackers


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> It makes me laugh people are actually worried about loosing some virtual trees.
> Also the people who do stuff like this obviously have no life or nothing  better to do.


That's because zombies don't have lives! They're dead!


----------



## Numner (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh noez.
PROTECT TEH ANIMELS!
What if they COULD kill animals.
That'd be freaky.
o-o
But what kind of original name is Left4Dead?


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 18, 2009)

It's a game ;3


----------



## Numner (Jul 18, 2009)

I know, it's just not original :3


----------



## Sean15 (Jul 18, 2009)

lolz I know somepeople in it


----------



## Zachary (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't play anymore, so I don't care. If I decided to get on and invite this random guy, and he gets my trees, I'll just hack some more.


----------



## Poring (Jul 18, 2009)

Unoriginal Clan name...


----------



## sam12345 (Jul 19, 2009)

Left4Dead havent done any proper missions.
They are ACTD wannabees and their videos are about 5 minutes worth of chopping trees down whereas ACTD are mean and actually have victims.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 19, 2009)

That's because you're in the ACTD, Sam...

Either that or you know them in real life.


----------



## samthesnailor (Jul 19, 2009)

mariah1130 said:
			
		

> They are a clan that chps down yor trees i just saw their website!!!!!


mariah, you are in left4dead, you rooster weed, you're just trying to get attention


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

The day someone calls me a wannabe 9 year old British idiot.
:|
But serious, why would anyone do this xD


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, she says she's 17 but when she tried to argue with me once, her only insult was n00b.

-_-


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

AndersonAmz said:
			
		

> Yeah, she says she's 17 but when she tried to argue with me once, her only insult was n00b.
> 
> -_-


Stop being a n00b
N00b is the best insult out there.
I mean, it's typed so well, and even though more than half of the people that call people a n00b look n00b for saying n00b doesn't make n00b is a n00b insult.
Just saying.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AndersonAmz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut?


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

AndersonAmz said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying most people that say "n00b" sound like a "noob" for saying "n00b"


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah. Okay.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

I wasn't calling you a noob.


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 19, 2009)

I know. I just didn't have a clue what you were saying.


----------

